# Rhino Vivs????



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if there still in business ?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

No there not.

Alan (who used to own Rhino Vivs) has sent up another company called Paragon Vivs. Exactly the same product and prices. :2thumb: 
PM him if you are wanting some Reptile Forums - View Profile: raptor1


----------



## rex636 (Feb 28, 2009)

Brilliant thanks for your help


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

BecciBoo said:


> No there not.
> 
> Alan (who used to own Rhino Vivs) has sent up another company called Paragon Vivs. Exactly the same product and prices. :2thumb:
> PM him if you are wanting some Reptile Forums - View Profile: raptor1


Also check out chewy86 on here as he has started producing a range with very high standards at great prices and fast delivery.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

rex636 said:


> Does anyone know if there still in business ?


Hi Ben,
just replied to your PM...also see below for just some of the vivs I have made. Also if you do a search "paragon" you will see lots more images. Website will be up very soon.: victory:

Alan



BecciBoo said:


> No there not.
> 
> Alan (who used to own Rhino Vivs) has sent up another company called Paragon Vivs. Exactly the same product and prices. :2thumb:
> PM him if you are wanting some Reptile Forums - View Profile: raptor1


THANKS BECCI!!:2thumb:
Alan


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh thats interesting: perhaps Andy at Paragon vivs would like to refund me the large sum of money he stole from me when he was involved with Rhino vivs. Ill have to drop him a message


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

erewegoagain said:


> Oh thats interesting: perhaps Andy at Paragon vivs would like to refund me the large sum of money he stole from me when he was involved with Rhino vivs. Ill have to drop him a message


I think you are a little confused?

Andy doesn't have anything to do with Paragon Vivs.
Alan (raptor1) is the owner of Paragon vivs, and was the original owner of Rhino Vivs...but he sold Rhino Vivs to Stu and Andy, then recently started up Paragon Vivs.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

erewegoagain said:


> Oh thats interesting: perhaps Andy at Paragon vivs would like to refund me the large sum of money he stole from me when he was involved with Rhino vivs. Ill have to drop him a message





BecciBoo said:


> I think you are a little confused?
> 
> Andy doesn't have anything to do with Paragon Vivs.
> Alan (raptor1) is the owner of Paragon vivs, and was the original owner of Rhino Vivs...but he sold Rhino Vivs to Stu and Andy, then recently started up Paragon Vivs.


Hi Becci, your damm righ he is confused...he has just accused me of ripping him off on the other thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/674244-paragon-vivs-2.html somepeople need to do some home work before making accusations like this...thanks for putting him straight Becci: victory:
Alan


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

This has just been posted by Stu.G on the other thread....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/674244-paragon-vivs-2.html

*Specailly for you erewegoagain....*



Stu.G said:


> Erewegoagain placed his order with Rhinovivs whilst it was operated by myself and Andy.
> The order has nothing what so ever to do with Alan.
> 
> Rhinovivs went out of business in December.
> ...


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Will apologise here publicly too Alan, just to make clear to everyone that neither he or Paragon vivs had anything to do with my problems with Rhino vivs: I jsut saw red as have been left out of pocket, but its got nothing to do with you


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

erewegoagain said:


> Will apologise here publicly too Alan, just to make clear to everyone that neither he or Paragon vivs had anything to do with my problems with Rhino vivs: I jsut saw red as have been left out of pocket, but its got nothing to do with you


Apologie excepted...I have sent you PM.

Alan: victory:


----------

